# General > Biodiversity >  Dead gulls on Lybster bay ?

## offcomedun

Does anyone know if this is normal for so many birds to wash up at once ?....there were ten in all and one dark brown sheep but i can only post 5 photos .

----------


## Seabird

> Does anyone know if this is normal for so many birds to wash up at once ?....there were ten in all and one dark brown sheep but i can only post 5 photos .


The birds that you have pictured are all from the Auk family. These birds have a preference for sand eels that may not be about in large numbers yet, these birds are back near the shore far earlier this year whether this is due to winds blowing them back i don't know i'm sure someone from the bird watching faternity may be better informed. I know it was reported on orkney birding that rafts of Auks were in mid Moray Firth a few weeks ago and this was of concern.

Colin

----------


## smithp

There are points around the coastline that act as tidal funnels ( i.e large amounts of debris get washed to one geographical area). It doesn't really answer the question conclusively, but may be a reason as to why there in one place with a sheep.

----------


## offcomedun

Thanks for the replies ,it was a little bizarre to see them all washed up there in one day  as we walk down most days and dont usually see any .
We saw three otters  swimming side by side as they passed the harbour looked like two adults and a young one.

----------


## Seabird

I took a look taday offcomedum, apart from the 2 gulls and an old Guillemot the others were all first winter Auks. I also did a couple of hours sea watching at Swiney Hill and was able to see  what was floating about in the area, Black Guillemots, Guillemots, Shags, Fulmars, a few Gull species. The main thing of note was they were spread over a wide area and there was no concentrated feeding. I also saw Harbour Porpoise and these were also feeding, again their movements were over a wide area. From this behaviour i'm of the opinion that there is little food out there and the inexperienced birds who have not spent years feeding at Lybster will struggle to find food. Birds that are starving will often swim closer to shore and on occasions come ashore and wait to die.
The various bird groups will be doing beach bird counts in the near future this is an annual event to record dead birds washed ashore.

Colin
www.caithness-sea-watching.co.uk

----------


## offcomedun

Thanks very much for sharing your insight ,very interesting ...I think we passed you today as we walked back up the hill from the harbour.

----------


## Seabird

I remember 2 people well dressed for the outdoors. 
I was wearing Brown beanie large pack and brolly, the latter i certainly needed.

Colin

----------


## offcomedun

Aye that would be the misses and myself...we're from sunny Bradford.

----------

